# Bergen Line-'Leda'



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the Bergen lines passenger ferry 'Leda' was built at Swan Hunter on Tyneside, if not where was she built.

Many thanks
Mike


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Leda was built at Swans, 1953 I think. there will be someone around with full details.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

From Miramar
IDNo:	5205253
Year:	1953
Name:	LEDA	Launch Date:	3.9.52
Type:	Passenger/cargo (rf)	Date of completion:	4.53
Flag:	NOR
________________________________________
Tons:	6670	Link:	1488

DWT:	1970	Yard No:	1823
Length overall:	133.1	Ship Design:	
LPP:	125.3
Beam:	17.4	Builder:	Swan Hunter WR
Location of yard:	Wallsend
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn):	2ST-22	
Subsequent History:
79 NAJLA - 81 ALBATROS - 84 ALEGRO - 85 ALBATROSS - 88 BETSY ROSS - 89 AMALFI - 91 STAR OF VENICE
Disposal Data:
BU Aliaga 20.8.01


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

From The Times:

The Times, Wednesday, 08 Apr 1953
FAST MERCHANTMAN
The 6,670-ton Norwegian mail boat Leda,
described at the fastest ship in the Norwegian
Merchant navy and the fastest ever to ply
commercially across the North Sea, was for-
mally handed over in the Tyne yesterday and
shortly afterwards sailed on a maiden voyage
to Bergen with the Norwegian Ambassador
on board.

Built by Swan, Hunter and Wigham
Richardson, of Wallsend-on-Tyne, for Bergen
Steamship Company, the Leda will carry 503
passengers at a speed of 22 knots and voyage
between the Tyne and Bergen in 19 hours. It
will cater largely for tourists and has a
cafeteria system enabling passengers to buy
meals separately. The minimum fare for the
crossing between Britain and Norway has thus
been reduced to £7.

regards,
Martin


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

An earlier Leda:

The Times, Wednesday, 05 May 1920
NEW STEAMER FOR NORWAY SERVICE
NEWCASTLE TO BERGEN IN 24 HOURS
An important addition to the Newcastle and Nor-
way passenger steamer service was launched yesterday
from the Walker shipyard of Messrs. Sir W. G. Arm-
strong, Whitworth, and Co. Limited. The vessel
is the Leda, of 2,600 tons, which will be the first
geared turbine steamer to be put on a regular North
Sea service. The ordinary passage from Newcastle
to Bergen occupies about 33 hours, but the Leda will
reduce the time of the journey to 24 hours. This,
it is claimed, will be the fastest route between Eng-
land and northern Europe.

The Leda, which has been built for the Bergen
Steamship Company, is 321ft. long, and will have
accommodation for 100 first class passengers and
50 third class. The naming ceremony was performed
by the Lady Mayoress of Newcastle, Mrs. Lee.

Mr. J. M. Falkner, chairman of Messrs. Armstrong,
Whitworth, in proposing the toast of the Leda, said
that there were now seven mercantile vessels build-
ing at the company's yards for Norwegian owners.
The Leda would be the first vessel in the North Sea
to comply with the requirements of the London
Convention for safety of life at sea.

Mr. K. Zimmer, director of the Bergen Steamship
Company, who responded, said the Leda was the
first ship his company had launched since the Armistice.
During the war they lost 17 vessels.


regards,
Martin


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Gents for the information much appreciated
Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Much preferred the old Venus even though she'd been sunk at least once.
I was always disappointed when we got the tickets and we were sailing on the Leda. 
Leda was a very nice ship and very fast but not as big as Venus. At least from a child's point of view.
I was on the Leda when we crossed in something like 17.5 hours from Stavanger to Newcastle.
We used to cross the North Sea every two years on one or the other when I was young.


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*leda ship facts - bergen line*

leda - later the albatross - betsy ross - allegro - njali - amalfi - star of venice - not in any specific order


----------

